# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >   Nobody goes on vacation to get beaten up by a fireman. So lissen up! If you're looking for a place to surf, forget Tortola. Too inconsistent. Too rocky. Nothing to see here, folks. Head to Barbados,

## JEK

Nobody goes on vacation to get beaten up by a fireman. So lissen up! If you're looking for a place to surf, forget Tortola. Too inconsistent. Too rocky. Nothing to see here, folks. Head to Barbados, or Puerto Rico.
Sure, people surf in Tortola, the largest and most populous of the British Virgin Islands. But they're just locals. And maybe a few tourists from other Caribbean islands. Oh, and the occasional fireman and lifeguard and 15 of their friends from Long Island, N.Y., who would really prefer if a certain travel writer refrained from showcasing their winter wave destination.





Read entire article

----------

